# Hello



## Genghis Swan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everybody. I am an unpublished author looking for honest feedback on my work. I write everything from poems to short stories.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 7, 2014)

Howdy,  I write poetry and short fiction, too.    Nice meeting you.

You can share your work once you've made ten posts on the forum.  It's a hoop, but an easy one for a writer. Speaking only for myself, I once saw an intro that could have been written by a bot, it was _so_ generic.  I did not reply to it but three or so other people did, so I know my opinion isn't universally held.

In addition, you win keys to the Workshops (members-only space invisible to search engines).  You also receive the ability to update your profile/sig/avatar.  In general, leveling up is a nice thing.

I like our games.  You might, too.  We have poetry games (some standard and some with a twist) and word games.  Each has its own place on the tree--look for them if you're inclined.  You might also enjoy the challenges.  They have a whole section.  We have fiction and non-fiction and something new.

The important part is to participate.  The forum is only as useful/fun/engaging as you make it.

Come in, get comfy.


----------



## InkPawPrints (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome Genghis Swan, can't wait to see what you type out!

As a new member myself, I can say it will be a bit of work navigating  through here at first but honest critiquing seems to be abundant all  over this site. So just take directions from any helpful Munchkins that  stop in and direct your questions towards the purple clothed flying  monkeys and you'll be on your way down the yellow brick road in no time.

--InkPawPrints


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, Genghis, clever name there. Welcome!


----------



## Genghis Swan (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, wow this website has a lot more than just writing on it. That's awesome.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to seeing you around here. The people here are extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Genghis, it is awesome isn't it! It has been a year for me and I am still discovering new places to enjoy. Welcome!


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 8, 2014)

Genghis Swan said:


> Thanks, wow this website has a lot more than just writing on it. That's awesome.



Yes, there's a section on publishing, which was the main reason I joined. It's also a friendlier place than other writing sites.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Honesty is our policy. Except in Fiction. Welcome to WF!


----------

